# throwing up from organic milk?



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

We aren't the healthiest family on the planet and have pretty bad grocery/eating habits - however I'm trying. But I have a question. My ds (2 1/2 years) who doesn't have issues with dairy normally (drinks milk, cheese, pudding, etc... all fine) has thrown up a couple of times when I bought organic milk? Is there any reason that should happen? Is it some kind of weird coincidence? Should I not warm organic milk up for any reason? My DH is blaming the organic milk (?!) since it happened about 3 times and doesn't want me to buy it anymore. This stresses me since I used to in NY buy regular milk that at least said it didn't have the growth hormones in it but now that I've moved I just see regular milk (w/ no label saying no hormones) or organic.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

My dh won't drink organic milk, he says it tastes weird. I love it and so do my girls. I do notice that it's richer than regular milk. It was explained to me that organic milk is produced by cow who make the milk when their body decides to make the milk, there for it's richer. Regular mass produced milk is from cows that are given hormones and other "stuff" to make them produce milk faster and therefor the milk is watery. I drink 1% organic milk and I swear it tastes even richer then the 2% I was buying at the grochery store. I bought the girls organic chocolate milk that is made with full fat milk and I swear it's so rich it tastes like cream. I love it though. Also, organic milk is full of omega rich fats from the cows grazing on grass and hay and the fat is very different then the other milk from corn fed cows.

My point is that maybe he's not used to the richness of the milk and the abundance of good fats. Try mixing the organic half and half with the other kind of milk for awhile and slowly wean him onto organic. I would not go back to the other kind though because it really is not good for you because of the diet the cows are on. Do a google and try to find some info on the fats in organic as opposed to non-organic milk, to show your dh. It will really surprise you. I was always afraid of milk fat and stuck to skim and fat free milk products. Not now, I eat full fat yogurt and 1% milk. Since changing our milk source, meat source (organic grass grazing) and oil source (coconut oil for everything calling for oil) 4 weeks ago I have lost 6lbs. I did not change anything else. I eat the same amount and more, the same type of dishes.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree with cjr that it's probably a consistency/richness issue rather than anything "wrong" per se with the organic milk. I just bought organic butter (finally found some that was afforable! yay!) and it's definitely different than "regular" butter... creamier and softer and smells a bit different.

I like the idea of gradually putting more and more organic milk in with the regular until he can drink the organic.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

My kids love organic milk and have no problems drinking it.

Something weird happened last week, though. I bought a 1/2 gallon of 1% organic milk, and it tasted suspiciously like reconstituted powdered milk.....??? My 12yo wouldn't drink it, and I didn't like it either. Wound up dumping it out and buying a new carton. I buy that brand all the time and that's the only time it's happened.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Certain brands of milk make my husband sick. Organic is usually better, but it's not 100%. For locals around here, Country Charm and Darigold are OK. Northwest Farms Organic is OK, but Horizon is borderline.
Just sayin', don't get all caught up on the organic part, try a different brand of organic. It seems like the dairy has as much influence on the flavor as the style of production.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:

Just sayin', don't get all caught up on the organic part, try a different brand of organic. It seems like the dairy has as much influence on the flavor as the style of production.
This very true. I won't buy organic milk from the big food store chain Superstore. I just don't know enough about where it comes from. If you think about organic milk it's produced from cows that are pasture raised. What's in the pasture? Maybe this particular farm has something in the pasture that is disagreeing with you ds? Try a different brand, if you can and see what happens. If he still has a problem then try diluting the milk.


----------

